# Camera



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2014)

Is there a good point and shoot camera for getting decent pen photo's under varying light.  I do have a photo tent with lights I can use if necessary


----------



## Whaler (Jan 25, 2014)

I shoot all of my pens with a Nikon DSLR but we have two Canon point and shoots here in the house. I took a couple sample pictures with both.

Canon ELPH 110HS $250.00 at Amazon 
Taken in my light box camera on set on auto and used auto enhance in Photoshop






Light box lights turned off and only ceiling light and window light.





Canon SX200IS $350.00at Amazon
Using the light box and same settings as with the ELPH





Taken with the light box lights turned off.





These were all hand held shots. Using the ceiling and window for lighting took a little more tweaking in Photoshop but simple stuff.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 25, 2014)

Dick those are great examples of how an inexpensive camera can still take fantastic photos!!! They also show the difference in detail/contrast that can be had by changing the light source... 

By the way, for my taste, keep the lights on!!!


----------



## gketell (Jan 25, 2014)

The nikon s9500 is a great little camera.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Canon Powershot S100 Digital ELPH with a 16 meg flash disk...Haven't used it for a couple of years but it did power on and tell me the battery was low.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 26, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I have a Canon Powershot S100 Digital ELPH with a 16 meg flash disk...Haven't used it for a couple of years but it did power on and tell me the battery was low.



Charge it up and give it a try. If you don't want to use a light box set up at a window where you get good light, no flash.


----------



## commercialbuilder (Jan 26, 2014)

Smitty check out these reviews by CNET, I think they have the best reviews for electronics that I have found.
Digital Cameras - CNET Reviews


----------

